# Gibt es Fahrer in Celle?



## dkc-live (20. November 2019)

Ich versuche es einfach nochmal. Ich komme aus Groß Hehlen und bin 33 Jahre. Fahre alles von 0mm Federweg bis 160mm. Gibt es leute die Interesse an Feierabendrunden haben, ohne das man das Auto anwerfen muss? Gerne auch nach 19 Uhr wenn die Kinder im Bett sind 

Ich sehe so viele Leute auf Ihren MTB's Brötchen holen. Alles Lifestyle?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jensrabe (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich würde mich gerne öfters auf MTB schwingen und würde mich über Bekanntschaften hier im Raum freuen. Ich bin 32 Jahre und wohne seit einem Jahr in Lachendorf. Ich besitze nicht viel Fahrtechnik, würde mich aber gerne steigern, um irgenwann auch mal Trails im bergigen zu bestehen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maarrccoo (2. Juni 2020)

howdy und moin moin,
und falls ihr lust habt mal ins Auto zu steigen um etwas neues zu sehen dann kommt nach Munster. können hier gerne zusammen paar Km zusammen fahren.
LG Marco


----------



## Jensrabe (2. Juni 2020)

Hi Marco,

das klingt ja schonmal gut (lanman75 hat mich auch schon angeschrieben). Ich hoffe aber auch Leute hier im unmittelbaren Raum zu finden, damit man sich mal kurzfristig oder spontan auf Rad schwingen kann.

LG
Sven


----------



## Maarrccoo (2. Juni 2020)

Ja klar .für ne Feierabend Rund ist Celle/Munster zu weit auseinander. Aber am We oder so könnte man sich ja mal treffen . Fahre meist so bis 60km Touren. Aber auch kleinere


----------



## Jensrabe (3. Juni 2020)

Ich bin heute meine erste Tour gefahren und war nach 28km ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter platt?.


----------



## Maarrccoo (3. Juni 2020)

Ich habe heute mein Cube Fully komplett zerlegt ,gereinigt/gewartet und wieder zusammen gebaut. 

Komplett neue Schaltung...3fach Ritzen/Kette Sowie 10fach Ritzen. Natürlich Alles XT Shimano.

Und die 3gelenkten  Lager  geschmiert?  Gewitter Wetter perfekt genutzt.


----------



## aktzel (23. Juli 2020)

Moin,
bin mit Gravel und MTB rund um Ahnsbeck unterwegs.. würde mich auch über gemeinsame Touren freuen...
Grüße Aktzel


----------



## Maarrccoo (30. Juli 2020)

howdy und moin moin, 

klar wollen demnächst mal in  Bad Bevensen rum fahren. vielleicht haste ja Lust dort mitzukommen


----------



## aktzel (7. August 2020)

Hi Maarrccoo, ja klar hört sich gut an. Seit ihr nur auf Mountainbike und entsprechenden Wegen unterwegs oder auch Straße , geteerte Wege?
Grüße Aktuell


----------



## Maarrccoo (9. August 2020)

wir fahren alles . gerade so wie uns  zu Mute ist..  ich selber fahre auch gern mal mit dem RR . haben mitlerweile auch ne eigene WhatsApp grp mit mehreren Leuten. 

kannst mich gern bei Fb adden  ( Marco kutzinski)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tobi (23. Februar 2021)

Heyy, 
komme auch aus celle und Suche MTB Mitfahrer. Habe vor 5 Monaten angefangen und probiere mich gerade ein bisschen aus. Ist aber ein kleiner Altersunterschied. Kann man aber gerne mal schauen. 😌🙂


----------



## MTB_Tobi (23. Februar 2021)

Heyy, 
komme auch aus celle und Suche MTB Mitfahrer. Habe vor 5 Monaten angefangen und probiere mich gerade ein bisschen aus. Ist aber ein kleiner Altersunterschied. Kann man aber gerne mal schauen. 😌🙂


----------

